# Can you identify this yanagiba?



## jlecount (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought this knife years ago and have almost never used it -- ended up much preferring a chef's knife to a yanagiba. Now that I've got a renewed interest in Japanese knives, I'm curious to know what it is, as I've forgotten long ago. If I were to sell it, is it worth much? It's a 9" in OK condition, although the blade has been neglected / not used...

http://lecount.org/yanagiba.jpg

Can anybody shed any light on this?

Thanks much!

Jason


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

It is a Shinomura Tsunoma 
http://www.shimomura-kogyo.co.jp/products.html#%96%F6%90n


----------



## jlecount (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks -- regarding that site, I don't see it on the page, and can't read Japanese.  Even with google translate, it's still a mystery.   What's on that page that you were intending to show?

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

The yanagi is there as 
角馬６０００　柳刃庖丁 model TU-6006
Which you can copy and paste to look for prices in Japan. Or you can just google Tsunoma yanagi and it should give you a list of retailers in the US so you'd know the retail here (which is apparently http://www.theultimateedge.com/knives.html )..."shimomura Yanagi" brings up more results...


----------



## jlecount (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks again -- that was really helpful!

Jason


----------

